# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Cockatiels  Normal Grey? η Whiteface?

## lagreco69

Εχτες στο ψαρεμα, γνωρισα εναν παιδι που εχει κολλημα με τα Cockatiels!! και μου ειπε οτι θελει να ασχοληθει και με τα lovebirds. κανονισαμε λοιπον να πηγαινα απο το σπιτι του σημερα το πρωι να τα δω και ετσι εγινε. πηγα λοιπον και τα ειχε ολα σε αριστη κατασταση!! ηταν προσεγμενα στο φτερωμα τους, καθαρα κλουβια, με τα παιχνιδια τους, σωστη τροφη, ολα καλα!! μου προτεινε λοιπον να μου δωσει ενα cockatiel και εγω να του δωσω ενα απο τα lovebird μου!! στην αρχη μου ζητησε δυο για να τα ζευγαρωσει αλλα εγω του το ξεκοψα νωρις αυτο το ενδεχομενο λογω του οτι τα μικρα μου ειναι ολα αδελφια και ειναι σαφες σε ολους μας οτι αδελφια δεν κανει να ζευγαρωνουν μεταξυ τους!!! συμφωνησε και αυτος μαζι μου και μου ειπε οτι δεν γνωριζε οτι εχω μονο αδελφια!! πραγμα που ισχυει το οτι δεν του το ειχα αναφερει αρχικα. την βρηκα λοιπον αρκετα ενδιαφερον την προταση του, μιας και εγω ψαχνω για ενα προσεγμενο cockatiel!! εχω ανεβασει και σχετικη αγγελια στο φορουμ αλλα δεν υπηρξε το ενδιαφερον που περιμενα. τα δυο που επελεξα να διαλεξω ειναι τα εξης" ενα White face το οποιο μου ειπε οτι ειναι 1,5 χρονων, δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι {κατι που δεν μου αρεσε} και ενα Normal Grey το οποιο ειχε δαχτυλιδι και αυτο ειναι 2 χρονων, μου ειπε οτι ειναι και τα δυο αρσενικα. και εδω ειναι που χρειαζομαι την εμπειρη γνωμη σας!! εσεις ποιο λετε να διαλεξω!! Normal Grey? η White face? παραθετω και φωτος απο το Google με φωτογραφιες απο τα δυο ειδη!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω μπορω να μιλισω?

μπορω... *White face* δαγκωτο!!!!! (μονο το θεμα της ηλικεια με προβληματιζει λιγο αλλα αν θεωρεις οτι μπορεις να τον εμπιστευτεις)

----------


## vicky_ath

Σαφώς πιο εντυπωσιακό το whiteface... όχι πως τα φυσικού χρωματισμού δεν έχουν τη χάρη τους! 
Επίσης ρόλο παίζει αν σε ενδιαφέρει μετέπειτα αναπαραγωγή και σε νοιάζουν τα χρώματα των απογόνων!
Βέβαια εγώ δε θα έπαιρνα άγριο πουλάκι 2 ετών.. αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται από το τι θέλεις εσύ από το πουλάκι και τη περιμένεις από τη μεταξύ σας σχέση!

----------


## lagreco69

> εγω μπορω να μιλισω?
> 
> μπορω... *White face* δαγκωτο!!!!! (μονο το θεμα της ηλικεια με προβληματιζει λιγο αλλα αν θεωρεις οτι μπορεις να τον εμπιστευτεις)



Εννοειται πως μπορεις Αγγελε!! τι να εμπιστευτω? χτες τον γνωρισα τον ανθρωπο! ξερω ομως που μενει  :Evilgrin0039:  και τον βλεπω και συνεχεια στην ιχθυοσκαλα!! White face λεω και εγω ειναι πανεμορφο στην κυριολεξια!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

"White face λεω και εγω ειναι πανεμορφο στην κυριολεξια!!!!!!!!"

ετσι...!
το κοκατιλακι το θες για να το εξημερωσεις ή εχεις σκοπο την αναπαραγωγη?

----------


## lagreco69

> Σαφώς πιο εντυπωσιακό το whiteface... όχι πως τα φυσικού χρωματισμού δεν έχουν τη χάρη τους! 
> Επίσης ρόλο παίζει αν σε ενδιαφέρει μετέπειτα αναπαραγωγή και σε νοιάζουν τα χρώματα των απογόνων!
> Βέβαια εγώ δε θα έπαιρνα άγριο πουλάκι 2 ετών.. αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται από το τι θέλεις εσύ από το πουλάκι και τη περιμένεις από τη μεταξύ σας σχέση!



Βικυ δηλαδη το whiteface θα βγαλει ομορφους χρωματισμους? αναλογως και το ταιρι βεβαια. δεν ειναι αγρια ξεχασα να το γραψω αυτο!!!  ::  τα εβγαλε απο το κλουβι τους και τα χαιδευε!! τα χαιδεψα και εγω για λιγο ομως.. οσο τα ειχε στα χερια του γιατι δεν ηθελα να τα αναστατωσω!! καλα θα τα παμε με την εξημερωση δεν με ανχωνει αυτο!! οι ηλικιες τους με ανχωνουν, το οτι το whiteface δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι και οτι δεν ξερω ποιο να διαλεξω!!

----------


## lagreco69

> "White face λεω και εγω ειναι πανεμορφο στην κυριολεξια!!!!!!!!"
> 
> ετσι...!
> το κοκατιλακι το θες για να το εξημερωσεις ή εχεις σκοπο την αναπαραγωγη?



Για την ωρα εξημερωση!! να το μαθω και να με μαθει {σημαντικο}. αργοτερα ναι! και αναπαραγωγη αλλα αυτο ειναι ενα κομματι που θα αργησει λιγο!! και οχι! πριν το συζητησουμε ολοι μαζι εδω πρωτα!! για το τι ταιρι θα πρεπει να του βρω για το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα. .

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω με μια μικρη επιφυλαξη μη και ειναι μεγαλητερο θα επερνα το wf λογο χρωματισμου καθαρα...μετα εσυ τα ειδες  και απο κοντα πιο σου φανηκε πιο κοντα σε αυτο που θες οσων αφορα τον χαρακτηρα?

----------


## vicky_ath

> Βικυ δηλαδη το whiteface θα βγαλει ομορφους χρωματισμους? αναλογως και το ταιρι βεβαια. δεν ειναι αγρια ξεχασα να το γραψω αυτο!!!  τα εβγαλε απο το κλουβι τους και τα χαιδευε!! τα χαιδεψα και εγω για λιγο ομως.. οσο τα ειχε στα χερια του γιατι δεν ηθελα να τα αναστατωσω!! καλα θα τα παμε με την εξημερωση δεν με ανχωνει αυτο!! οι ηλικιες τους με ανχωνουν, το οτι το whiteface δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι και οτι δεν ξερω ποιο να διαλεξω!!


Σημαντικό το ότι δεν είναι άγρια! Απλά εγώ θα προτιμούσα ένα πιο μικρό πουλάκι για να έχω τη δυνατότητα να διαμορφώσω εγώ το χαρακτήρα και τις συνήθειές του.. 

Σίγουρα θα παίξει ρόλο το ταίρι που θα πάρεις, αλλά και τα γονίδια των γονιών τους... 
Αν πάρεις το whiteface και θελήσεις wf απογόνους θα χρειαστείς μία αντίστοιχη θηλυκιά σίγουρα δηλαδή!  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

> εγω με μια μικρη επιφυλαξη μη και ειναι μεγαλητερο θα επερνα το wf λογο χρωματισμου καθαρα...μετα εσυ τα ειδες  και απο κοντα πιο σου φανηκε πιο κοντα σε αυτο που θες οσων αφορα τον χαρακτηρα?



Αγγελε μετα σε ενα 15λεπτο τι να καταλαβω! δεν εμεινα πολυ γιατι ειχα δουλειες στο κεντρο. λιγο με ανυσηχει ο χαρακτηρας του ομως!! το πουλι θα το σεβομαι και θα το φροντιζω στο μεγιστο!! οτι και να μου βγει. εαν δεν θελει και συνεχεια χαδια η κραζει υπερβολικα δεν χαλασε και ο κοσμος!! και το δευτερο ζευγαρι απο τα lovebirds που εχω οπως και ο πατερας απο το πρωτο μου, ουτε να τα αγγιξω δεν με αφηνουν!! μονο να τα ταιζω στο χερι εξω απο το κλουβι δεχονται. δεν με πειραζει εαν δεν κανουν ακριβως οτι θελω εγω.

----------


## lagreco69

> Σημαντικό το ότι δεν είναι άγρια! Απλά εγώ θα προτιμούσα ένα πιο μικρό πουλάκι για να έχω τη δυνατότητα να διαμορφώσω εγώ το χαρακτήρα και τις συνήθειές του.. 
> 
> Σίγουρα θα παίξει ρόλο το ταίρι που θα πάρεις, αλλά και τα γονίδια των γονιών τους... 
> Αν πάρεις το whiteface και θελήσεις wf απογόνους θα χρειαστείς μία αντίστοιχη θηλυκιά σίγουρα δηλαδή!



Δεν βρισκω πουθενα Βικυ μικρο απο εκτροφεα η τουλαχιστον απο petshopα αλλα με δαχτυλιδι!!! το θεμα της αναπαραγωγης θα το δουμε αργοτερα και ολοι μαζι εδω για να βρουμε και της καλυτερες αποχρωσεις!!

----------


## μαρια ν

και εγω προτεινω δαγκωτο whiteface ειναι κουκλια

----------


## COMASCO

ας πω και εγω την γνωμη μου...αν και δεν ειμαι του ειδος και δεν κατεχω πολλα...εγω θα διαλεγα το whiteface...απο τις φωτο δηλαδη που ανεβασες δημητρη με ''τραβηξε''πιο πολυ..βεβαια εσυ θα διαλεξεις τι σου αρεσει και τα σχετικα...!!!γουστα ειναι αυτα!!φιλικα

----------


## moutro

Θα κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου λίγο και θα πω ότι τα κοκκινα μαγουλάκια τους δεν συγκρίνονται με τίποτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Κ εγω κοκκινα μαγουλα ψηφιζω δαγκωτο!! Μπορει τα wf ναι ειναι πιο σπανια κ να μας κανουν εντυπωση οταν τα βλεπουμε αλλα εμενα αμα δεν εχει το κοκατιλ τα χαρακτηριστικα ροδακινακια στα μαγουλα δε μου καθεται καλα...

----------


## kirkal

και εγώ το whiteface θα επαιρνα με χίλια όμως!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Και τα 2 είναι καταπληκτικά.
Έχω και από τα 2 kai  :Bird1: προτείνω whiteface!!!!

----------


## cypand

Normal grey.. απλά για να πει και κάποιος για αυτό το καημένο που όλοι θέλετε το whiteface...!! είναι όντως πιο όμορφο το κανονικό.. απλά το άλλο είναι πιο σπάνιο απο το κανονικό αλλά όχι πιο όμορφο, έχει χρώματα και είναι ωραίο.. (το κάλυψα το καημένο?)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lagreco69

Ενταξει ειπαμε ομορφο και οχι συνηθισμενο το white face αλλα και το Normal grey η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν με αφηνει ασυγκινητο!! σημερα το πρωι πηγα παλι να τα δω και εμεινα και για καφεδακι για να περασω περισσοτερο χρονο μαζι τους. νομιζω τεινω προς το Normal grey αποψε, περισσοτερο σκεφτομαι εκεινο παρα το white face εχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο αυτο το μικρο που με τραβαει!! βιαστικες κινησεις δεν κανω, θα το σκεφτω για μερικες ημερες ακομα!! για το ποιο θα παρω.. σας ευχαριστω ολους!!! για τον χρονο σας.

----------


## lagreco69

Σημερα το πρωι πηγα στο παιδι για να του δωσω το μικρο lovebird που του ειχα υποσχεθει και εφοσον το βαλαμε στο μεγαλο καινουριο κλουβι που του ειχε παρει!! μου εμεινε και εμενα να επιλεξω αναμεσα στα white face και Normal grey ποιο απο τα δυο θα υιοθετησω. αποφασισα λοιπον να παρω το Normal grey που εχει πιο εντονο χαρακτηρα, εχει τρομερη ενεργεια, και εχει και δαχτυλιδι!! το white face εκτος απο ομορφια δεν με κερδισε σε κατι αλλο!! ετρωγε, επινε και ξανα πηγαινε στην πατηθρα του!! τραγουδησε ελαχιστα σε συγκριση με το Normal grey που ηταν συνεχεια τραγουδι και χορο. αυτα ειναι τα ευχαριστα μου λοιπον!! τον μικρο θα σας τον παρουσιασω στην καταληλη ενοτητα.  :Happy:

----------


## COMASCO

αντε περιμενουμε να το δουμε....!!!!!!!!

----------


## geonick

και εγω στη θεση σου θα προτιμουσα wf απο αποψη εξωτερικης ομορφιας κυριως αλλα γενικα μου αρεσουν τα κοκατιλ σαν ειδος....

----------


## lagreco69

> και εγω στη θεση σου θα προτιμουσα wf απο αποψη εξωτερικης ομορφιας κυριως αλλα γενικα μου αρεσουν τα κοκατιλ σαν ειδος....


Δεν ηθελα να ειχα ενα cockatiel που το μονο που εκανε ηταν να τρωει, να πινει και παλι στο κλαδακι του!! το συγκεκριμενο white face ηταν παρα πολυ ησυχο για τα δικα μου δεδομενα. ενω το normal grey που πηρα, ειναι γεματο ενεργεια και παιχνιδια. με εχει ξετρελανει με τον χαρακτηρα του!!! δεν μετανιωνω ουτε για μια στιγμη για την  επιλογη μου!! η ομορφια ειναι κατι που ερχεται δευτερη στα κριτηρια μου.

----------


## Lucky13

+1 στον Δημήτρη . Αν και έγω έτσι ψυχρά και χωρής να τα έχω δει από κοντά θα έλεγα wf , ο τρόπος σκέψεις του ήταν σωστός!!!να το χαίρεσαι Δημητρη!! και όσο για το ταίρι του αύριο μεθαύριο εχουμε τη Βικύ εδώ που απ όσο έχω καταλάβει είναι ανοιχτή εγκυκλοπαίδια και θα στα πει όλα αλλα μαθε γενεολογικό δέντρο πρωτα !!!  :winky:

----------


## Athina

Να το χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη!Καλή επιλογή και γω το normal grey θα διάλεγα!Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το κίτρινο κεφαλάκι με το μαύρο τσουλουφάκι και τα κόκκινα μαγουλάκια δεν τα αλλάζω με white face! Αφού είναι και ζωηρός...ακόμα καλύτερα!  :Happy:

----------


## Ρία

μπράβο δημήτρη!!!! αν είχα δει πιο νωρίς το θέμα θα σ έλεγα NORMAL GREY κ μην το σκεφτείς καθόλου!! έχω δυο. απίστευτοι χαρακτήρες κ τρομερή ενέργεια!!ώρες ώρες δεν τους κάνω καλά!! μπορεί να βγω στο μπαλκόνι στις 4 τα ξημερώματα κ να μ σφυρίξουν παρόλο π είναι σκεπασμένα!!!!!!! κ όπως είπαν τα άλλα μέλη τα κόκκινα μαγουλάκια δεν συγκρίνονται!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!! εδω ειναι ο αντρακος μου, To Cockatiel μου!!! και εδω ο κοριτσαρος του!! Αναζήτηση καλύτερης μετάλλαξης θηλυκού Cockatiels για αρσενικο normal grey

----------

